# Big Tree Supplies - Product Reviews



## oldragbagger

Never used Big Tree before so I will be interested to follow this thread.

Also, I love your new avatar pic, Artisan.  Pretty soaps.


----------



## heyjude

Thanks for the doing the legwork. Haven't ordered from them before, so this is real help.    

Jude


----------



## oldragbagger

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> FO's I've used in soap:
> 
> *Monkey Farts* (Karen confirmed she gets this from NG): soaped in a 100% Coconut oil bar and at 7wks I still have no discolouration, though I'm told by everyone it will .. I used 33% Lye strength and had no troubles with acceleration, and my notes say I added 12.5gm to 500gm oils (sounds a lot?) .. I just used a bar now and it only has a mild/medium scent which doesn't do much for me personally .. It's OK, seems popular with the masses regardless of if told the name, but I've ordered other tropical scents to try instead ..



Boy, I am shocked that no discoloration with Monkey Farts.  I have made 2 batches with this scent, each a slightly different recipe and both turned dark brown, the color of milk chocolate.  Both were a tan color out of the mold but took only 2 weeks for the color to get to that chocolate brown point.


----------



## pops1

We have a posting going on Big tree in the melt & pour forum please check Aussie Question


----------



## oldragbagger

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> oldragbagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I am shocked that no discoloration with Monkey Farts.  I have made 2 batches with this scent, each a slightly different recipe and both turned dark brown, the color of milk chocolate.  Both were a tan color out of the mold but took only 2 weeks for the color to get to that chocolate brown point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get yours from NG?
> 
> I'm told it will turn pale yellow, but so far it still looks just like it did in the pics  I posted here:
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10743
Click to expand...


I love that soap, looks beautiful.  No, I got mine from Wellington.  I'm wondering if it's the coconut milk I used in both batches.  I have to try it in a batch without milk.


----------



## ChrissyB

OK, here's what I've used, that I can remember.

Alkmaar (Lushies) - on the reviews on the BTS website it said this f/o accellerates and discolours, so I was ready for it. I soaped cool, with a recipe 35% olive oil, and full water. It took me sooo long to get trace, next time I might discount the water a little. I guess it depends on the recipe the reviewer used.

Watermelon - Nice fruity smell, soaps easily but does discolour.
Lemongrass - Nice strong lemongrass smell. Soaped easily but it seems to fade quickly.
English Rose - Nice true rose scent. Quite strong. No problems soaping, no A or D. Sticks quite well in soap. It's a powdery type of rose scent.
Warm Vanilla Sugar - This is a real foodie type scent. Very nice and sugary. Doesn't accellerate but does discolour to a light caramel colour.
Frosted Cupcake - Nice sugary scent. Soaps well, no accelleration but does discolour.
And I've got a heap more, I will have to go check my book and put some more in.


----------



## topcat

I have tried a few in CP now....mostly used them in M&P when I first found Karen's site last year.

*Macadamia Nut* - No acceleration, no ricing...soaps beautifully.  Smells very much the same in CP as oob.  Possible discolouration to light tan.  I used this in a single oil soap using RBO which soaps beige anyway, and it deepened the tone a bit.  Scent holding up beautifully after 3 months so far.  Soaped this fo at 3% and is strong.  Possibly use at 2.5%.

*Light Blue (D&G type)* - Gorgeous!  Perfect fo for CP soap truly :wink:   Smells divine with no fade so far (3 months).  No acceleration or ricing.  I have since used a 33% lye solution with no worries.  Soaped at 3%.

*Tropical Rainforest* - my all time favourite fo.  No discolouration, no acceleration, wonderful scent!  Holding up well even after 6 months.  This is also perfect for body butters and lotion bars.  Soaped at 3%.

I will update as I use more.

Tanya


----------



## pops1

I use my oils for making M & P and for candles.Bigtree Supplies has to be the best oil supply in Australia Karen has the best quality of oils that l have found so far.The level of service is fabulous,Karen sure knows how to look after her customer.
Here are a few of my latest buys.
Supa nova..Wasn't sure about this one it has a funny smell in the bottle that l couldn't quite place but in soap its great and a big success in bathbombs
Cucumber Wasabi Ciantro..Quite different you sure can smell the cucumber ,does well in soap came out smelling nice and fresh.
Black Vetyver Cafe Type..My new favourite .l could sit and smell this all day.Another extra sexy manly fragrance that soaped up beautifully just a little browning but oh so gorgeous.
Candy crush..bought for the grandaughter for some Princess soaps,she loves it but its just too sweet to please me.
Drakkar...Another aftershave type ,a nice spicy elegant fragrance should please the man in your life if he is like mine.
Midnight Pomegranate...Nice and fruity but l think l will add some vanilla next time ,it just seems to need something
Well thats me finished for now off to make some more soap so l can buy more oils.


----------



## gekko62

*Violet Blossom* Soaped cool-38C,full water,3%FO. No A no D.
No problems with this at all.I even managed funnel swirls. Fragrance is a bit overpowering at the mo,2% may be better,but will update in 4wks. Smells just like Yardley Violets.


----------



## ChrissyB

Gekko I've really wanted to try that violet one, you've given me the kick up the butt to get it~
ENABLER~~~!!!


----------



## gekko62

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Gekko I've really wanted to try that violet one, you've given me the kick up the butt to get it~
> ENABLER~~~!!!


----------



## pops1

Darn it l knew l should have read the postings on the forum first l just put an order in and l was planning on ordering some Violet Blossom but clean forgot about it until checking this forum ,now l will have to wait a while until l can buy some ,my rates have just come in .I think our mayor must be getting fur lined undies for the amount we have to pay this year :x


----------



## topcat

I have some feedback on 2 more fos:-

Earth Goddess - I soaped at 1.5% oil weight and it is a little light - probably will work better at 2.5 - 3%.  It has a light minty scent and I had added some pink grapefruit eo which complements it well.  Nice, but not as earthy/herby as oob.

Tiger Eyes - grrrrrrrrrrrrr.......very nice!  I soaped light at 1.5% and thought the scent had almost disappeared.  However at 4 weeks cure the scent has been getting stronger every week.  It has creamy oriental notes in my soap and very nice - masculine, but more unisex actually I think.  I took it to a soap party tonight and every single person there loved it.  Two thumbs up!

Tanya


----------



## pops1

I have a little problem with my Tiger Eyes it seems to have lost its scent.When l got it ,it was gorgeous and my first lot of soaps smelt wonderful.I held out the bottle today and asked my daughter what she thought of it ,thinking l am on a winner here but she said it doesn't smell of anything and she was right l seem to have a disappearing scent.Its stored with all the other oils in a dark drawer and hasn't been subject to heat etc so where has my scent gone :cry:


----------



## gekko62

Well I've been at it again! Ive bought sooo many FO samples from all over,& out of about 30,only found 6 or so that a)I Like & b)My super sensitive schnoz tolerates! Latest endeavours......

*White Tea & Ginger*..this is beautiful.Light,ephemeral,really tea-ish,soft floral.OOB is divine.Unfortunately its SO light I don't think it's gonna stick around in CP. Used 4%(all I had)& it's easy to soap. No A or D,33%LSS. But it's only a week old & really faint already.   Would be fantastic in B&B tho....  am going to try BB's version next.

*Chocolate Mud Cake*...YUMYUMYUM!!! OOB rich dark choc,almost cocoa,not sweet.The real deal! Soaped at 4%(once again,all I had).Result? Wet paper! WHAT a disappointment. Tempted to use it in sugar scrub 'cept I think I'd wanna eat it!


----------



## honor435

looks interesting, im in US, so it wouldnt help me. I couldnt find out how many ounces in their fo bottles? how much for 3.90?


----------



## topcat

Honor - here is a great link I use to convert weights and measures:-

http://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm

Shipping will probably be fairly pricey, so perhaps you could email Karen at Big Trees and ask her to let you know the US supplier of any particular fo you want to try?

Tanya


----------



## pops1

*New oils*

Just a memo to all Karen's faithful followers ,she has some new oils in that look interesting.Bang goes the house keeping again.I can't help it l am just a collector of little brown bottles


----------



## gekko62

*Re: New oils*



			
				pops1 said:
			
		

> Just a memo to all Karen's faithful followers ,she has some new oils in that look interesting.Bang goes the house keeping again.I can't help it l am just a collector of little brown bottles



LOL  My problem is that my_ little_ brown bottles keep getting bigger.Evrytime I get 25ml I decide I need 100,then the 250..where will it all end??( I ordered my first 500ml bottle of EO last week & already thinking it's more economical to buy a litre :shock: )  And now Karen's got bathbomb colours &  gel icing colours to tempt us as well.Ah dear!


----------



## pops1

I am a shocker when it comes to new fragrances l want them all.So l have lots and lots of little bottles while l decide which ones l really like and its getting out of hand.I am only producing soap in a small way so l haven't got to the really big bottles yet which is just as well because space is at a premium in my craft/computer room.
I can recommend for M & P  "Secret Garden" its a gorgeous old fashioned sort of fragrance which l know is going to stay on my "love it list" and since Christmas is coming up a good fragrance for Nana presents.Needs to stand for at least a week if you are making Soy wax melts.


----------



## topcat

I have just used "Honey (L'Occitane™ Type)" and so far I absolutely love it in CP.  I made a buttermilk soap and left it ungelled and soaped the fo at 3%.  It is quite strong and with the buttermilky background smell of the soap, it smells like oob but with creamy notes....soooo nice.  If you have ever smelt honey fresh from the hive and still on the comb you will have an idea of how this smells - you can still smell the flowers in there.  Soap is only a week old so I cannot yet judge how well it sticks but the notes on Karen's site say it will.  I will probably soap it at 2.5% next time and still get a lovely strong scent.

Tanya


----------



## pops1

Tried Oatmeal and Honey from Bigtree for the first time not sure l like it as much as Brambleberries it has a bit too much honey.I usually make a massage bar for men using OMH but my testers don't like the new fragrance.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## artisan soaps

*Do Not Copy my Example!*

..


----------



## pops1

I didn't realise Karen sourced from Brambleberries as well,I actually bought my first one from Aussiesoapsupplies because that's where l get my bases from and its a lovely mellow fragrance .Bigtree's version is heavy on the honey and not as mellow as the Brambleberries version.
I have just sent an email to Aussiesoapsupplies to check which version they get from Brambleberries ,the Ordinary OMH or the OMH Cybilla.I will get back to you when l get an answer.


----------



## pops1

ARTISAN SOAPS
I was going to get one of those Batik Domes but now l am a bit worried it might be a bit too big for my packing.Have you got another mould that compares in size ?.


----------



## pops1

They certainly answer there emails fast at Aussiesoapsupplies l have an answer already.
Its the original Brambleberries not the Cybilla OMH so Karen must be carrying the Cybilla if she got it from Brambleberries.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Thankyou very much for the pictures,goodness they look huge but the capacity size is only suppose to be 110gms
I think l might go with the Batik Oval instead,it have 4 cavities and are 100gms not quite as nice a pattern though.
Karens site is a bit addictive for me, I spend far too much time in looking at all the moulds and reading up on the fragrances.Wish my budget ran to heaps more than l have bought so far.


----------



## gekko62

gekko62 said:
			
		

> *White Tea & Ginger*..this is beautiful.Light,ephemeral,really tea-ish,soft floral.OOB is divine.Unfortunately its SO light I don't think it's gonna stick around in CP. Used 4%(all I had)& it's easy to soap. No A or D,33%LSS. But it's only a week old & really faint already.   Would be fantastic in B&B tho....  am going to try BB's version next.



Update on the White Tea & Ginger.It's hanging in there really really well.I think my initial impression of it was because its not a heavy overpowering floral I thought it would disappear.Nu-uh. Think its going to be a fave


----------



## pops1

Another one to add to the wish list,l think l will have to get a sugar Daddy my old one isn't supporting me in the way l want to be supported


----------



## Bubbles Galore

I really look forward to hearing how the FO's turn out in CP soap as it helps me to decide what to buy, although sometimes I seem to have a different opinion to other people. Strange nose? The FO reviews on Big Tree can be helpful too so it's great when customers take the time to add their comments - good or bad. 

I went with Honey Washed Kids (Big Tree) and have been disappointed. It behaved well but the smell is a bit "blah" to me and I won't use it again. I can't describe the smell as I find it too artificial but I just don't like it much at all, although it's sticking in the soap. It's not hideous, just odd (to me). 

I use Yvresse perfume which I love so naturally bought the Champagne (Yvresse) FO from Big Tree. Smells nice out of bottle with a wiff of similar smell to my perfume and it behaves well when soaping CP .... but .... morphs into something disgusting. Not disgusting enough that I won't use the soap but I will delay said use, until I am desperate.  :wink:

FO's behave much differently in CP than they do in Melt & Pour. 

I love Monkey Farts in MP and it's lovely in CP as well but loses something along the way. 

Nag Champa is lovely in Melt & Pour. Haven't tried it in CP yet. Probably won't as once I have sampled a FO, I usually move on to another. Is that FO nymphomania?  I have lots here that I haven't tried yet and some new ones on the way.

Oh by the way, I had about 10 BB FO's here that I really didn't like (most were freebies) so I mixed them all together and it turned out lovely which was a real surprise. :roll:  Anyone done that? 

I'm also wondering if anyone is blending FO's with EO's?


----------



## Bubbles Galore

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> artisan soaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FO's I've used in soap:
> 
> *Monkey Farts* (Karen confirmed she gets this from NG): soaped in a 100% Coconut oil bar and at 7wks I still have no discolouration, though I'm told by everyone it will .. I used 33% Lye strength and had no troubles with acceleration, and my notes say I added 12.5gm to 500gm oils (sounds a lot?) .. I just used a bar now and it only has a mild/medium scent which doesn't do much for me personally .. It's OK, seems popular with the masses regardless of if told the name, but I've ordered other tropical scents to try instead ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I am shocked that no discoloration with Monkey Farts.  I have made 2 batches with this scent, each a slightly different recipe and both turned dark brown, the color of milk chocolate.  Both were a tan color out of the mold but took only 2 weeks for the color to get to that chocolate brown point.
Click to expand...


I didn't have any discolouration either "oldragbagger". Perhaps we should compare the oils that we used? I used Coconut/Ricebran/Olive with no other additives and it was a goat milk version.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Bubbles Galore

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one Clare.  :wink: The soap in your Avatar is lovely.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## gekko62

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenny
> 
> Can anyone access the BTS site today?



Nooo! I get a picture of a lambourghini. That's not fair! Just got the latest BTS newsletter & can't get to the website.Cruel cruel cruel that is! :roll:


----------



## ChrissyB

I'm having trouble getting onto BTS today too, I had a big shopping cart I finally wanted to check out, I can't afford the lambourghini though.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Bubbles Galore

The site is back up now.  :wink:


----------



## whisks

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> I know right?
> 
> I just used Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro in a salt scrub, and it's To Die For!  I NEED to add a large bottle to my wish list before I forget ..


clare, i just went onto BTS and found the cucumber wasabi cilantro FO, but it said it hadn't been tested in CP - have you tested it in CP? or is it just for your scrub?
thanks


----------



## gekko62

Hi whisks,not Clare but I've soaped it.I tend to jump the gun a bit on the FO reviews,figured I'd wait a few weeks,see how they hold up.But here goes! :wink: 

*Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro:*(Think it's NG-guessing tho,should just ask Karen!:roll: )Fresh fresh fresh! I don't smell cuke,but don't with any cuke FO's(?) Soaped at 3% & after 5wks scent is holding excellently. OOB there is a fruity topnote which isn't as evident now.Still there but takes a while to come thru.* I* like it,but not sure how popular it'll be. Definitely different....


----------



## pops1

I only M & P but the Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro had mixed reactions with my testers,the 20-30 year olds loved it but my Mums reaction was totally different and said the soap turned her stomach,my sister couldn't make up her mind and kept going back for another sniff,my son absolutely loved it and wants me to make more.I actually like it its different from the normal which in my mind is good.Not sure if its going to be a seller though unless l have lots of 20-30 years around .I might just have to keep it for me what a shame


----------



## artisan soaps

*re: Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro*

..


----------



## whisks

thanks for the info clare.

i know the BTS site was down a few days ago, but i put an order through 2 days ago, and apart from the automated reply, i haven't heard back from karen. i transferred the money straight after the automated reply, but have not receive another confirmation. i suspect she's busy, but is this usual?


----------



## topcat

Karen will be very busy in the run up to Christmas and she is a single person operation, so no time to even scratch herself...lol....


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

i'm sure everything's fine, but i just have to keep track of what i've been ordering....omg....soaping has so many tempting things to try....


----------



## ChrissyB

whisks, did you hear back from Karen?
If not, I'm wondering if your order got lost when the hackers got to her website?


----------



## whisks

all's good - karen is super busy as predicted and my parcel is in the mail. i wanted to know about one of the fragrances i ordered (soaping characteristics) and she was so good as to comment on all the fragrances i ordered. she had changed suppliers with the one i was curious about, and i wasn't sure whether the comments were about the new or superceded fragrance. 
soaping stuff is even easier to buy than shoes, and i've bought so many FOs and EOs, and associated bits....it's so addictive....do they have soapers anonymous?


----------



## gekko62

whisks said:
			
		

> .
> soaping stuff is even easier to buy than shoes, and i've bought so many FOs and EOs, and associated bits....it's so addictive....do they have soapers anonymous?



HaHaHa,yes they do!! It's called The Soap Making Forum...


----------



## whisks

soap making forum is not soapers anonymous....it's soapers enabling other soapers!!!!

honestly, i only started soaping 2 months ago (2 months and 2 days, if you really must know), and i've made 16 batches of soap, each made with 2.5 kg of oil.....this adds up to masses of soap. i realise christmas is coming up, but i honestly don't think that all i can give people is soap....

i need to know what everyone else does with all their soap....


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

when you say you are short of storage, just how much soap have you got at anyone time? i realise that _the amount of soap at any one time _could be a dynamic (and growing) thing, but surely this might plateau at some stage? 
because i'm new to soap, most of the soap i've made hasn't fully cured, so there are tons being stored, not forgetting that there is only that much soap a recipient can use. prior to this soap making obsession, i used to have a cake baking obsession (and still do, sort of), and gave so much cake away that it wasn't funny....


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

hmmmm....at the moment, what i have curing is about 1.5 cubic metres of soap. of course there is airspace, but soap needs airspace to breathe...i try not to soap every day, but did make 2 batches in one day a couple of days ago  
i would make a smaller quantity of soap, but have found the 2.5 kg of oils to be the quantity i like soaping the best - it fits in the pot and can be SB easily or stirred.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

i'm using a stock pot. too. if i find another one which will work, i'll get it, but for the time being, this is it. 

i have all my soap curing in shallow boxes which stack and i have them all on a trolley so i can wheel them around together. unfortunately, the same cannot be said of my moulds, fragrances, pots, mixers and associated paraphenalia....i need a system for thembecause they are well and truly messing up my laundry; prior to that, they were messing up my kitchen. i'm glad i moved it to the laundry, but i really need to organise it because there's stuff in the floor, in the shower...everywhere....i know once that's done, things will be much better. problem is, once things are more organised, i know it will be even easier to make more soap......


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

hmmmm....i have a dehumidifier too...so you think it's a good thing to use it to dry out the soap? does this speed up curing in any way??? (wishful thinking)


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## gekko62

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> whisks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to know what everyone else does with all their soap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm donating to my local Community Workers to add in their food parcels for needy families
Click to expand...


That's a great idea Clare,I hadn't thought of it.Even just the trial batches I'm not fussed on would keep a suburb in soap for a month I reckon.


----------



## whisks

so have you tried making soap with your dehumidifier water? my friend uses it in the iron.

i also like your idea of donating it....


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Lynnz

Oh clare you remind me of my 50 or so baskets full of Begonias that came from Golden Bay...............I cannot remember if the place was called Golden bay begonias...........Do you know if it..........I REALLY miss my begonias, just too hot for the litte blighters here in brissie.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

clare,i usually pour the water into my washing machine because if it's clean enough to iron with, it's clean enough to wash clothes with...


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## whisks

i figured that would be the case with you being over in NZ. no need to worry about that - i just thought i'd say what i did with the water, that's all. sydney's not as dry as everywhere else, but i have this problem about wasting anything....i'm pathetic like that....


----------



## Lynnz

Clare I am a little 'Green with envy' JUST DOWN THE ROAD from those beautiful begonias............My goodness I would have to declare bankrupcy living so close as already steering toward broke with this soaping obcession LOL  :mrgreen: 
Sounds heavenly cold days fire going.............I am doing nightshift and forever going to put aircon in the bedroom but still haven't got around to it...........somedays are almost impossible to sleep and we are not into the hottest of it yet either!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I use Yvresse perfume which I love so naturally bought the Champagne (Yvresse) FO from Big Tree. Smells nice out of bottle with a wiff of similar smell to my perfume and it behaves well when soaping CP .... but .... morphs into something disgusting. Not disgusting enough that I won't use the soap but I will delay said use, until I am desperate.  :wink:



Ok, I take it back. A few weeks on and it's changed again and now it smells quite nice. Bizarre. I made this batch back in July/August and it's taken this long to morph back again.


----------



## pops1

Black Magic
Pearberry 
Rice Flower & Shea
Fairy Dust 
Moonlight Tuberose 
Lily of the Valley
Lilac 
Chocolate delight
Here is my list for Bigtree supplies,can't afford much this time so l am trying to get a good mixture .Are there any new ones l have missed that l should have? apart from foodie ones which l have heaps of although l really aren't a fan ,l only have them for the cupcakes l make.


----------



## Manda

I haven't bought that many from BTS so can't really recommend any particularly (although I've liked all the ones I've bought) but I got some Chocolate Delight in my last order and it smells exactly like those Chiccos lollies!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Fresh Cut Roses smells just like fresh cut roses.


----------



## pops1

> Fresh Cut Roses smells just like fresh cut roses.


Totally agree on that Bubbles Galore,l just had a giggle to myself when l saw your name and l hope l don't offend you telling you this because l really don't mean too,my mind flashed to a picture of a fan dancer covered in bubbles.


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Fan dancer.   Bubbles Galore DOES sound a bit naughty.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## gekko62

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Fan dancer.   Bubbles Galore DOES sound a bit naughty.



Hahaha...not getting THAT image outta my head for a loooong time!  :roll:


----------



## pops1

I have come to realise that it doesn't take much for me to get excited anymore ,l am expecting a parcel from BTS and it was only sent yesterday but l am stalking the Postman already.If somebody had told me when l was younger l was going to get my excitement from a lot of little brown bottles l would have told them they were talking a lot of ....


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

I Have had heaps of medical expenses to pay and with Christmas coming up its been a problem so l am counting my pennies so its only a small order,l actually changed it from my original plan.I think its more fun when you have limited resources because l put in a lot more thought than l usually do when l order.
Chocolate delight(for my Chocolate cupcakes)
Bubblegum( for the kids things for Christmas)
Fairy Dust (Have to try a new one everytime l order)
Moonlight Tuberrose(This one is another newbie but l thought Mum might like it)
Lily of the valley(My favourite flower fragrance so l am hoping its close to the real thing)
Turkish Hazelnut Cafe(My son and his friends go Gaga over this so have to make soap and Soy melts with this)
Cigar (its cheap always have to have at least one from the clearance list)
Lily of the Valley,Moonlight Tuberose and Fairy Dust all got good reviews on the Natures Garden site,l am hoping since Karen is using the same pictures that this is where she is getting them from.


----------



## whisks

i'm putting together my list of things to order from karen, and i wish she had a wish list for all those things i'd like to get next time because i can't get them this time....

pops, i will eagerly await your reviews on the fragrances you'e ordered.


----------



## pops1

[/quote]i'm putting together my list of things to order from karen, and i wish she had a wish list for all those things i'd like to get next time because i can't get them this time.[/quote]


You can put them in your cart and leave them until you want to put the order through,l have been playing around for about a month adding some and taking some away and as soon as you log in and go to your account they are still there just like a wish list.


----------



## gekko62

Pauline I've soaped *Lily of the Valley*,it's rather strong-I do 2% & am thinking of cutting back to 1.5% but evryone loves it.It smells like the old fashioned Yardley one(Yeah,I've got a bit of a thing for the old style yardley scents-single note,pretty florals,real feminine.Odd,cos I'm not that way at ALL lol) No A, no D,I even manage 2 colours no worries. holds well. My 1st batch,made 17th Sept. is as strong as it was day one.

*Lily of the Valley:*Soaped at 2% All veg recipe, RTCP, 33%LSS. No A. No D. Lovely strong floral.


----------



## whisks

i know pops, but it's just nice to have a list for the cart and a separate wish list so i can tranfer things from the wish list to the cart when i can.

gekko, i'm dding lily of the valleyto my next order - i love lily of the valley!


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

You are right about Turkish Hazelnut Cafe losing its Cafe part ,it does it in MP a bit too, l mix it with Fresh Coffee l bought from someone on EBay.One of my sons friends is Greek and loves this so much he wants an aftershave made with the same fragrance.Don't fancy going around smelling like the local coffee shop.  
I only do M & P so l am hoping Lily of the Valley holds its smell the same as it does for CP.
I have just opened my box with the Soy wax melts in and boy what a blast to the nose that was.I am glad l have made my quota of melts because l really resent the amount of oil l have to use,just as well Soy Wax is so cheap compared to M & P base or l wouldn't be making it.


----------



## topcat

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> I like the Wish List idea too, but do use the shopping card in the same fashion, building up an order of many weeks/months even ..
> 
> Turkish Hazelnut Cafe: I've found this looses quite a lot of it's notes in CP soap during/after cure .. It still smells nice, but it's nothing compared to how it started - all nut no coffee
> 
> I'm still looking for a great Coffee FO that holds true and stands the test of time in CP .. And Jasmine - anyone know of an excellent Jasmine that works in CP ??



I have soaped BBs Turkish Mocha fo and it is gorgeous in CP - real staying power and smells divine!  I have their Jasmine as well and oob it is gorgeous.  I haven't yet soaped it but the review at Aussie Soap Supplies is that it sticks well.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB

Heaps and Heaps of FO's on sale at www.bigtreesupplies.com.au
I wasn't going to buy anymore fragrances until I used up what I already had, but at those prices I couldn't resist!!
Midnight rose is one of my faves, and it's on SALE!!!


----------



## pops1

I am really going to cry, the week after l put an order in out come all the goodies.Now l am trying to work out how to squeeze the household budget
to include more oils and also how to sneak in an extra parcel from Karen which isn't going to be easy since husband is on afternoon shift and he is home when the postman comes.


----------



## topcat

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Heaps and Heaps of FO's on sale at www.bigtreesupplies.com.au
> I wasn't going to buy anymore fragrances until I used up what I already had, but at those prices I couldn't resist!!
> Midnight rose is one of my faves, and it's on SALE!!!



Chrissy - this goes way beyond enabling!!!  ....lol.....

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB

Sorry guys, I was just doing my friendly duty by telling you, I was so excited when I went on the website and saw all the goodies for sale!
Pauline I know what you mean, I "lie" to my DH too if he is here when I get a parcel....oh it's just some swap soaps from the forum girls.


----------



## pops1

Can't understand these husbands how come they would rather eat than have some lovely little brown bottles .
In my last order l received  
Lily of the Valley,love it ,light fragrance that really does smell like l remember maybe a bit old fashioned now but l really like it
I also got fairy Dust which is a new one.Another light fragrance which my 14year old Grandaughter just loves l am no good at describing oils but this would make a beautiful perfume for a young girl light and airy ,can smell floral tones but it has something else which makes you come back for another smell.I am going to make some solid perfume for the Granddaughter for her Christmas stocking.
Moonlight Tuberose was another one l received and l am reserving judgment on this one its a bit cloying for me ,must be really popular because karen has already sold out.
Bubblegum which l thought would be a good kids one doesn't really do much for me in fact l was a bit disappointed that it didn't have a real burst of smell that bubblegum has but the grandkids liked it so l suppose that's all that matters.
Chocolate Delight does smell like Chicco lollies which another reviewer on Karens site said ,not a full bodied Chocolate but it worked great for me in M & P for my Choc Mint slices
Now to get back to the important things in life ..How to squeeze the budget to get more of those little brown bottles.Oh dear at my age you would think l would have the strength of character to resist but those poor little bottles are so cheap and need a loving home .....


----------



## ChrissyB

Oh Pauline i know, I just couldn't resist. I was like a woman possessed I tell ya.   Before I even knew what I was doing my fingers had selected a heap and pressed the checkout button. 
Ha ha!
But I did place a big order with Karen about 3 weeks ago and haven't even got around to testing out all the fo's that I bought that time. I got the bubblegum too, I haven't tried it yet, I'm a bit put off cos it discolours. Brown bubblegum doesn't quite do it for me.
 :wink: 
They are so  cheap though, compared to what we are used to paying over here, and Karen is so nice to order from. 
I ordered mostly all of the ones on the clearance list except for the foodie ones cos I've already got all of those, ordered them last time. :shock:


----------



## pops1

Midnight Rose is already sold out ,have you bought all of it Chrissy?


----------



## Bubbles Galore

pops1 said:
			
		

> Midnight Rose is already sold out ,have you bought all of it Chrissy?



Yeah, did ya? Had I of been just a little bit faster, I may have gotten some but I dithered, trying to talk myself out of more fragrance oils, that quite frankly, I just don't need. Did  I listen to myself. Nah! 

I have ordered Pumpkin Cornbread, Osmanthus, Mimosa Breeze, Pear Glace which are on special and Cannabis Rose , Lavender, Violet Blossom which were not on special. Bad me.  :roll:


----------



## ChrissyB

No I only ordered one bottle of Midnight rose, I've got another stashed here.
Though, I don't know how many Karen had to start off with :wink:


----------



## pops1

> No I only ordered one bottle of Midnight rose, I've got another stashed here.
> Though, I don't know how many Karen had to start off with Wink


Now tell the truth ,cross your heart.
Do you believe her Bubbles????


----------



## ChrissyB

I promise I only got one bottle!!
Pauline did you end up buying anything yet?


----------



## pops1

I am trying to be really good but Mimosa breeze,Nantucket Briar,Osmanthus ,sandalwood Clary Sage might find their way to my house.I have had a big soaping time getting ready for Christmas so l need to replace a few favourites like Freshlycut Roses and Manuka Honey and Lavender and Karen's Red Door which is spot on and l need more of that and the list is getting bigger and bigger and l only received a parcel last week.Oh Gosh l hope my Mother In Law sends her Christmas cheque early this year and l wonder if l can get my husband to donate his share to a good cause.


----------



## ChrissyB

Good luck Pauline.
I ordered all of those ones on the clearance list that you named, haven't tried them before but they're cheap!! I didn't order the ones that aren't skin safe, there was a few.
I'll have to order red door, my mum loves that perfume!


----------



## Lynnz

Chrissy would be interesting to see how it develops in CP I am thinking it would be a nice fragrance to soap..............If you break down and buy let us know how it behaves   I think I could be 'lured in' to purchasing this...........Have also been eyeing up the Jovan Musk as I love this fragrance as well!!!!!!


----------



## pops1

I made solid perfume ,bath scrub and M & P soap with the Red Door for my daughter who is a big fan of the fragrance and she loved them especially the solid perfume we couldn't tell the difference between her bought perfume and the one l made so your Mum should love it Chrissy.


----------



## whisks

i put my order in, too, and am now awaiting the parcel. i haven't had a chance to do any soaping in the last couple of weeks because i've started a new project, and do feel somewhat guilty, but think i probably would feel worse if i didn't put in an order....so i put myself out of misery.....


----------



## ChrissyB

Don't feel guilty Whisks.
It's Christmas, us mums and wives have to have a little something for ourselves. I always tell my husband "Happy Wife, Happy Life", cos if i'm not happy I'm gonna make him (and everyone else ) miserable!!
Srsly, soaping keeps me sane, it's exercises my brain, whilst being able to use my creativity, and I get an amazing sense of accomplishment from it. I love giving my soap to people and hearing back from them how much they love it. I had a lovely comment from my mum the other day. She said "We would never ever buy soap from the supermarket again, even if you stop making soap, I'll have to find someone else that makes it, cos I'm not going back to that horrible stuff ever". I thought  that was very nice of her. And it makes me happy that I can formulate and create something that gives someone else such pleasure. 
Soap-it's such a simple thing, but definitely a little luxury!
Next order (not till after Xmas, I promise.... :roll: ) I'm going to order Red Door, and my daughter is dying for some soap made with the Sarah Jessica Parker rip off!


----------



## whisks

lol, chrissy. my problem is that it isn't just soaping stuff i buy.....i recently got myself a thermomix (i love it - gives me more time to soap because i can leave it to do the cooking) and a few other bits and pieces.....and i still want to buy a camera, new pc, printer and fax....where will it all end????


----------



## Toady

Has anyone tried the baby powder scent? My mum fell in love with one (not BT) that a friend has used in her soy candles. Also any suggestions for a 'beginner' for a line for testers?


----------



## ChrissyB

I have baby powder from Big Tree, I'm not sure who she gets it from though.
It really does smell just like babypowder. Interestingly, this one apparently doesn't discolour, I've heard other reports that baby powder fo's discolur because there is a titch of vanilla in there.


----------



## topcat

I've used that Chrissy - it is in my Coconut Ice pink & white soap that you got - no discolouring that I could find!


----------



## ChrissyB

AAah good to know, thanks Tanya!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Did anyone order the Pumpkin Cornbread on special at BT? It definitely smells like something nice you should eat but I soaped with it tonight and boy, does it move. I added it to oils and within 30 seconds of adding the lye, I had thick gloop. Pity, cause I had my clays all mixed up and ready to add but I had to settle on sprinkling some clay on top instead.  Probably didn't help that I used Pomace. Next batch will be EVOO. :wink:

Ok, so I made another recipe up and I used EVOO and it behaved just fine, so it's a reaction with the Pomace in the last batch I think. I was able to use my clays this time.

Forgot to say that I also had a 20% water discount in the first batch and used full water for the second batch.


----------



## whisks

i got my order today and karen included a sample of marshmallow FO; has anyone  CP soaped with it?


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Is it Marshmallow Fluff? 

There are two reviews on Marshmallow Fluff and the usual general info.

http://bigtreesupplies.com.au/fragrance-oil-marshmallow-fluff-p-650.html



> Great smell but in M & P Soap it really discolors soap to a dark brown very quickly.
> 
> Rating: 2 of 5 Stars! [2 of 5 Stars!]





> not at all too sweet, very delicate, like a real marshmallow.
> 
> Rating: 5 of 5 Stars! [5 of 5 Stars!]





> Performance in CP Soap: No acceleration noted when using low temps, discolours soap dark brown, scent lasts and lasts.


----------



## whisks

no, it's simply "marshmallow". i did see the reviews for the marshmallow fluff, though, and think that some of it might be applicable, such as the discolouring brown bit, but i'd like to know whether it's a strong scent, morphs, accelerates, you know, that sort of thing. it's fun receiving something like this, but some notes wouldn't go astray, iykwim.

thanks for looking it up for me.


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Oh that's ok Whisks. I wonder why it's not on the Big Tree list?  :?


----------



## whisks

deleted? a sapl she got from a supplier she thought to share with us and see there is any feed back? who knows? like i said before, it's just nice to get a little surprise.


----------



## ChrissyB

Karen is great!
I got a free 3d double sided mould with my last order. Can't wait to try that out!!


----------



## gekko62

Im about to put an order in but Im stuck for ideas for kids scents that won't discolour cp. Thinking fruity,but does anyone have any ideas?  :?


----------



## gekko62

Where's Clare?


----------



## topcat

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Where's Clare?



You mean Artisan?  She has been quite unwell with a virus and is taking it easy atm....or at least she is _supposed_ to be....

If you want to chat with her, send her a pm and I am sure she will get back to you


----------



## whisks

you were lucky with the mould, chrissy - does that mean you've spending up big?


----------



## gekko62

topcat said:
			
		

> gekko62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Clare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Artisan?  She has been quite unwell with a virus and is taking it easy atm....or at least she is _supposed_ to be....
> 
> If you want to chat with her, send her a pm and I am sure she will get back to you
Click to expand...


What a rotten time to be sick! Not that theres ever a good time is there? Thanks TC


----------



## whisks

clare, i hope you're feeling better soon - missing your helpful posts.


----------



## ChrissyB

Yes I was very lucky with that mould, it does have SAMPLE stamped into it, but that won't affect the finished soap in any way. I'm looking forward to trying it out.
I have made a few orders over the last couple of months, and Karen is always good about sending a freebie to try, last time I got Burberry Brit and Black Pepper to try.


----------



## whisks

chrissy, i daresay i could live with the sample stamped on it too. keep us post with the burberry and pepper FOs as well as the mould - i'd like to hear how they go.


----------



## ChrissyB

I will do Whisks!
I always have a little bit of soap left after pouring into my mould, so next batch I'll use the 3d one, it's the "magic hand" one, and the retail price is $13.50. I can't believe she sent me that for free!!
It's one of the double sided ones that uses the elastic bands to hold it together, I've never used one of those before. I've ordered some "soap ropes" so I'm waiting for those to come then I'll try it out.
The Black Pepper fo is lovely!!


----------



## whisks

can't say i'm familiar with the magic hands 3d mould, although i did see the spiral hands one. i ordered 2 victorian blossom 3d moulds and they come out so beautifully. i didn't grease them, but i did pop them in the freezer to harden up before pulling them apart. the other thing is....i've even tried doing them without the elastics and they are still fine, but you have to make sure you have pressed the moulds together securely - safer to do with the elastics. (don't listen to me - i'm a newbie soaper)


----------



## ChrissyB

Yes, the spiral hands one, not the magic hands...doh


----------



## gekko62

I used macintosh apple in some whipped soap over the weekend. 4.5% Smells fantastic & no A or D at all. 
Bit of fun that was.Divided batch in 2,scented 1/2 mac apple & 1/2 strawb garden from escentials.Then proceeded to colour the apple pink n purple which I'd meant for the strawb! Just as well....the strawb turned my batter yellow so it fitted perfectly with the green n yellow meant for the apple.(horrid fo tho that strawb..batter looked like mashed egg yolk.quite revolting)
But I have beautiful pink,mauve n brite white apple scented floapies out of it all. And another reason why I love my nizzy mould.The softer variety whipped soap just slid out less than 24hrs after pouring(or glopping as the case may be!)


----------



## ChrissyB

I love my Nizzy's too, they make life so easy.
Salt bars work great in them too.
I hate strawberry fo with a passion, Ive only soaped it once and will never do it again. Vile stuff.


----------



## gekko62

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I hate strawberry fo with a passion, Ive only soaped it once and will never do it again. Vile stuff.



That's good to know Chrissy.I got a few sm bottles of fo from escentials & most of them smell nice oob,but after the strawberry fiasco I was thinking maybe they just aren't any good for soaping.Fingers crossed it's a strawb thing not an escentials fo thing....the cucumber smells great so does watermelon but I'll reserve judgement til after they hit batter!  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore

So has anyone been using Big Tree lately? I finally got around to soaping the Violet FO and it was really over-powering to start with (I used 3% of oil quantity) but has now mellowed out after a couple of weeks and smells like the real thing.  :wink:


----------

